# Did I mess up?



## AHW (Mar 18, 2020)

I smoked a few different types of cheese last Saturday. I did it for about 3 hours and then I immediately vacuum sealed and put it in the fridge. Did I mess up by not letting it sit first? How long should I have let it sit? Will it ruin the cheese by vacuum sealing it right away or should I be fine?

Thank you


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 18, 2020)

You will be fine.  I do it that way all the time.  I make sure its dry be for I seal it though.

Stan


----------



## Steve H (Mar 18, 2020)

I usually let it sit on the counter for a few hours to get to room temp. Then sit overnight in the fridge loosely wrapped. Then vac pack. Did you ruin it? No, though if it was sweating when you packed it. I would open them up. Wipe to remove any moisture. Then reseal.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 18, 2020)

You want to avoid condensation forming in the vacuum bag.  I let mine rest at room temperature for 4 hours or so to make sure it's dry, then I chill it on a rack for a few more hours before vacuum sealing.  The bricks I'm going to be eating I just store in a zipper bag and the rest get vac sealed.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 18, 2020)

I let it "air" a little in the fridge before vac packing it, but I don't know if it is needed.
Just my method...


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 18, 2020)

Ruined no, you'll probably have to pat them dry when you open them up. 

Chris


----------



## cmayna (Mar 19, 2020)

You can always send me a couple blocks and I'll do a taste test for you. 

But seriously, I let mine sit in the fridge unwrapped for 8+ hours to overnite and then vacuum seal them.


----------



## bradger (Mar 20, 2020)

I usually let them sit for an hour or so, pat them dry then vacuum seal.


----------

